# Dilemma



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone have these speakers & can help me decide which one to buy? SVS Ultra Towers or Klipsch RP-280FA. Which one would you buy? I have the Yamaha RX-A3050 Receiver. Thanks!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jre56 said:


> Anyone have these speakers & can help me decide which one to buy? SVS Ultra Towers or Klipsch RP-280FA. Which one would you buy? I have the Yamaha RX-A3050 Receiver. Thanks!


 Member Talley has the Ultras. I haven't personally heard the new Reference Premier speakers but feedback is positive. The nice thing with SVS products is they allow a free 30 day in home trial.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1 for SVS, great customer support. I would call Klipsch to inquire about an in home trail. If they offer return shipping then listen to them both in your room. That's the best way to decide, then have them send a pick up slip for the ones you don't prefer. If I was going blind, I'd go for the Ultras.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> +1 for SVS, great customer support. I would call Klipsch to inquire about an in home trail. If they offer return shipping then listen to them both in your room. That's the best way to decide, then have them send a pick up slip for the ones you don't prefer. If I was going blind, I'd go for the Ultras.


 I would probably lean that way as well.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Fellas! I'm also leaning towards SVS but I do like the built in Atmos speakers for Klipsch.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would buy the ultras. I also don't find the atmos "enabled" idea very compelling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely give SVS a shake. The Atmos enable modules manufactured into the Klipsch speakers are an interesting concept and will give some added sense of height. But, ultimately, they don't truly replicate actual ceiling channels.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

+1:smile:


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm convinced!! SVS it will be! I'll order them next week! Thanks All!!


----------



## Andrea Gonzo (May 15, 2016)

:smile:


----------

